# Pixx of Really Sweet modded B13's



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

I would like to see some pics of really sweet modded b13's If you all can post up some that will be great thx


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

whether it is show style or performance doesn't matter


----------



## minimonster1.6 (Oct 3, 2006)

tetrsone - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
tetrsone - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## minimonster1.6 (Oct 3, 2006)

tetrsone - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
tetrsone - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## minimonster1.6 (Oct 3, 2006)

91 sentra xe header back exaust cai and a few other goodies


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

my ride http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=170976
D


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice rides guys Thx...Yo Dan9 Reallly sweet ride.....Gonne post some pixx of the one i drive soon


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

Can u post pix straight into a post here? How do you do it


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Grab a free photobucket.com account, upload your pics to them in MESSAGE BOARD SIZE (just select that option), thean after, copy the link they give you that has [IMG/] or whatever in it and paste it into your NF post. Then when you click to POST your NF post here, you'll see pics.

Trinidad, eh?!! Right-hand drive or what? My car is at Detroit Collision here in Montreal gettin' worked on by some island guys from, you guessed it - Trinidad 

I envy your weather!

Dan


----------



## GTPATSi (Jun 12, 2002)

*My B13*

Hi everyone, i want to show me B13 modded







::gtpatsi.monchar.com sentra 1992







Index of /GTPATSi







Monchar.com : photo
video of me inside car at event of autoX in Quebec, Canda
http://www.ctech.ca/GTPATSi/video%20of%20car


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice ride GTPATSi!!!!!!!!!!

Un aut' 4-portes noir emeraude a mon gout! 

How did you get your flywheel lighetned?

D


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

Ok thx tryna post em now and yeh it is right hand drive


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

Normal GA15 Carb No mods...(moms car) lol


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

what do you guys think.......when i get more money and stuff gonna turbo it(Assumin we still have it) and GTPATSI nice 13....there are alot of decent b13's down here


----------



## GTPATSi (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi Dan 9, you come from montreal, you know Nissan club? If not go on Nissan Performance Club you find many nissan enthousiast in MTL and Quebec area.
My flywheel, i go search one on a junkyard and go on a machine shop to remove some extra metal on it and remove 5.5Lb and when i'm change my clutch i change the flywheel in the same operation.


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Haha cool GT I will check that site out. Hmmm any machine shop to lighten the flywheel?

Sephiroth, where did you get those tail lights? Are they LED? Also, super nice Sunny bumper on there. Very cool look.

D


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

minimonster1.6 said:


> tetrsone - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> tetrsone - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


nicely done..


----------



## Ser Gtr (Oct 8, 2006)

By the way where did u got those aftermarket taillamps? how much did it cost? is there an available carbon style?


----------



## Ser Gtr (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn! I can't get this pic to upload properly...


----------



## Ser Gtr (Oct 8, 2006)

Did I got it right...


----------



## Ser Gtr (Oct 8, 2006)

Sun starts to set on redXIII...


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

Ser GTR That is sweeeetttt......I got those lights down here in trinidad....and they don't have in a carbon fibre style but they do have a black....like where alll the chrome is it is black they look sweet......the guy ordered them off the net and sell them down here I'll see if i can get the website, and they are also normal bulbs but you can buy the led bulb and put em in...will take some night shots soon


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

Ser gtr I want your front grille ... and thx for the compliment Dan9


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

And your rims to


----------



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

Dan9 your aesthetics are the only ones done right i've see on here 
nice rotas :thumbsup:


----------



## lmoorefx (Jul 15, 2005)

Ser GTR, where did you get that grill?


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

lmoorefx said:


> Ser GTR, where did you get that grill?



DITTO..
WHERE'D YOU GET THAT??


----------



## RED_DET (Jan 5, 2003)




----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

ser gtr that is one shiny ride. 

hehe red det has booty girls on his sentra! Yeah!


D


----------



## Ser Gtr (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks fellow nisms!!! 1st of all I wanna ask our dude seph, ei bro! does those tail lights have a matching garnish in the middle? correct me if I'm wrong but I noticed urs has a stock garnish in the middle.. hope u can give me info where to buy it. Ur ride also is a neat jdm! with the jap version bumper and the tail lights. And Dan, ur ride is a beast waiting to be unleashed!  do have 1.5" springs on it or is stock? Finally, about the grillz.. actually this design is a gtr r34 inspired ser grill from japan, it was laid out from there.. by the way maybe some u guys were wondering y my 13s front end is a bit lower compared to its back, this has a "nose down" stance for sudden acceleration and drag... I used an hn'r lowering springs and put a 1 inch lifter on the back.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

my "work in progress"


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

suspension is next..


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

Garnish say wha here look another pic closer and better for you all to see


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

as for the lights on the trunk I am gonna get the full titanium ting and put it over and cut a circle in it gonna come out very nice


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

answer your ques garnish still workin on the addy
the owner of the place i bought it is outta the country


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

ser gtr what size wheels and tires are those?

Hehe my lowering springs are going on in teh spring, in teh meantime I will pile up the rest of suspension stuff so I can do it right the first time around.

Also, I want to drive to some very snowy places and get gnarly this winter in the car, hopefully the last winter I have to drive it in, so next year it drops and also gets the hidden rust taken care of (front door posts, body only not frame yet, and above windshield) and then who knows?

Dang seph I really like those tails though. How much they run you down there?

D


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

oops sorry its seven's car for the wheels


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

Um i think they were like $1500 TTD um... i think the exchange rate is 6.35 to 1 USD


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

^^ I hope that is what you meant by run me down here lol


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

Dan9 said:


> oops sorry its seven's car for the wheels


..they're Konig 15" with all season 195/50 R15 tires..


----------



## Ser Gtr (Oct 8, 2006)

Dan my rims is a 17" hyper black phyton by rota.. tires is dunlop 205/r17/40series, here's a pic of it.. seph what I mean by the garnish is the center between the left and right tail lights, coz u have a red lights in the middle, should it be chrome too?


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

No it is a seperate piece....SER GTR.....when you look at the trunk that part of the lights is on the trunk.....the tails are just the end that is on the body of the car.....that is why i said i am gonna put Titanium tinting and cut a circle hole on it


----------



## Ser Gtr (Oct 8, 2006)

oh yeah.. sorry.  y put on the titanium thingy? Don't your supplier have the "matching" chrome center lights?


----------



## §ephiroth (Jul 25, 2005)

No the set did not come with that , And i have ned seen any set that has the center lights as well


----------



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

Now For Sale


----------

